

Ask HN: Good way to recognize and reward team members? - russjhammond

I am a product manager in a startup and we are about to release our MVP.  Our team has worked hard and I want to recognize some individuals that worked hard to get it out on schedule.  For obvious reasons I need to keep it simple &amp; cheap but also want to make it something that our guys would take pride in receiving.  The only thing that comes to mind are stickers like those seen on helmets that college football teams give to players that made big contributions.  I know Ohio State &amp; Florida State are two examples the come to mind.  I would love any suggestions you all have.<p>Edit:  Would love to give raises and days off but given 1) we are in a startup and 2) I am their peer not their boss, neither of those are options at the moment.  Also, I should have added this to my original question, I have tried to be steadfast with my verbal encouragement &amp; praise as we have been picking up momentum.  Therefore I was looking for anything that would be meaningful in addition to that.
======
jlturner
Honestly, I've found just acknowledging the hard work and effort they've put
in, while in an all team context, is more rewarding than a trinket.

The best reward you can give is your respect and appreciation, especially if
given publicly, signaling that you value that person. You'll be a stronger
team if you can show true appreciation for one another.

(PS: Take the team out for beer too, obviously :) )

~~~
russjhammond
Agreed. As a few individuals have really make some big impacts I have been
sure to thank them personally for working hard and helping us hit our date. I
intend to thank the team publicly as well once we are live but I guess I was
looking if there would be something in addition to verbal praising that would
be meaningful.

~~~
jlturner
Sorry, by publicly I meant in front of the rest of the team, not like in a
blog post (which could be nice as well). Really you want to make them feel
like a highly valued member of the team.

------
Jemaclus
I really appreciate field trips from my boss. Occasionally, he'll buy us lunch
or take us to a ball game or to the premiere of a movie or something.

From a more permanent perspective, you can buy little statues/medals online
for pretty cheap that can be customized for the product. As a runner, I really
love medals, even if in the grand scheme of things they don't matter that
much. It's nice to be able to say "See that? I got that because I did a good
job." You don't even have to do medals. Maybe custom bobble heads, custom
baseball cards (or any other kind of card).

Lots of options. But for the most part, I really just enjoy knowing that
someone out there really appreciates my hard work. A nice speech and a bottle
of champagne goes a long way, too.

------
fataliss
I'd say it really depends on your company culture, but as a young developer I
do enjoy free little things: company swag (hoodie, jacket...), free reward
lunch and the like. It's cheap for you and yet feels way more rewarding than a
sticker that is exactly what you get as a kid! (Cf the 20 other comments). You
can also probably get approval from the hierarchy more easily for stuff like
hardware upgrade. You know this guy asked a couple time for this 30" iDisplay
but is still stuck with his 22" ViewSonic, well, maybe it's time to increase
his productivity and make him feel special, boom one stone two birds!

------
easymovet
Good thing you asked here first, stickers would be an insult to the hard work
they have put in. Public recognition and a week off is whats called for. Read
PeopleWare if you haven't yet.

------
smileysteve
\-- Make Stickers Regular --

Helmet type stickers would feel like a way to vey much marginalize any
significant contribution. You might want to make stickers something regular,
ie for any new feature. Sales guys often do stickers for each deal or every
deal that they win against a competitor.

\-- Do an extra celebration --

Grab $100 from the budget and d o an extra team outing that they'll enjoy. Get
a mini keg for the office, kick back and relax for the world cup one day.

------
mkautzm
I don't mean to be coy and snide, but I bet they'd appreciate a raise if you
think they are worth it. Kind of goes up against, 'Need to keep it cheap'. If
money isn't an option, then as was mentioned, some honest, sincere and public
acknowledgement of their work is a great way to thank them.

~~~
jimcsharp
I would find it hard not to be personally offended at being handed a sticker.
If you're going to give a gift, make it booze. You know, adult stuff. Not
kindergarten stuff.

Sincere public ack > sticker.

------
mateo411
Have a team meeting. Tell everyone what they did, how their efforts and
contributions helped deliver the MVP, and give them a spot bonus. The spot
bonus doesn't have to be large, I would say 100 to 500 dollars. The
recognition and the bonus will boost their morale and make them happier
employees.

~~~
rahimnathwani
For that size of bonus, it's nice to work out the net amount after tax, and
hand the employee cash. e.g. if you want to give a 500USD spot bonus, then
gross it up to 800 or whatever pre-tax, and hand them 500USD cash in an
envelope.

------
ASquare
Some good suggestions here (low/no cost):
[http://hr.buffalo.edu/files/phatfile/No_and_Low_Cost_Ways.pd...](http://hr.buffalo.edu/files/phatfile/No_and_Low_Cost_Ways.pdf)

------
waterfowl
places I've worked either do one off "bonuses" or trips or whatever.

Please don't give adults gold stars for effort.

------
vsync
I suppose if you have no cash handy you could always give them equity grants.

------
wwwwwwwwww
ice cream party and booze

